
6 Reasons Why You Should Use Bitcoin - Parbeyjr
http://edgylabs.com/2016/09/16/6-reasons-why-you-should-use-bitcoin/
======
Bino
My biggest fear would be to wake up one day and all my bitcoins would have no
or close to no value. In that sense I trust state currency a lot (living in a
stable and peaceful country).

~~~
Parbeyjr
You know what they say? Don't invest more than you can afford to lose :P

